# Paris



## Froggy (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello,

went in Paris the last week-end and took some photos, here are a few of them:

4 shots stitch into this image of "L'île de la cité" from "le pont Neuf" early in the morning.





More info

"L'institut" from "le pont des arts" (4 shots)




More info


Thanks for taking a look,

Arnaud


----------



## sauce839 (Apr 9, 2010)

"L'institut" from "le pont des arts" is fantastic.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely love them all! I love the centering on the benches, and how you can see them descending.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice stitching and really good colors and shading.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for the compliments.

Two other panos I have just stitched:

Le jardin du Luxembourg (5 shots)




More info

Paris at dawn (4 shots)




More info

Arnaud


----------



## Dykstra (Apr 13, 2010)

"L'île de la cité" from "le pont Neuf" is absolutely ace! What a strong composition, and a rich color palette! Love that shot.


----------



## kellythesnapper (Apr 19, 2010)

:thumbup:wow the Paris at dawn picture is just amazing
I love Paris and the scenary is just breathtaking
here is an amazing view of Paris from the top of Eiffel Tower and you can see the whole city 
so nice


----------



## belongus3 (Apr 19, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic!!! The second photo is awsome..real retro style...i guess u were around 5-6 in the morning?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing shots, especially "Paris at dawn."


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful images. I love the tones. I find the retro style funny though because to me they just look very natural, shot a just the right time of day... We all look at things differently, as if that had not been said enough.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  everyone for the nice words. Very appreciated!



belongus3 said:


> i guess u were around 5-6 in the morning?


It was almost 9 am, actually. But I took these on sunday during the pentecost week end, so Paris were not too crowded at this time.

Moreover, all museums were free this day because that was the first sunday of the month. So all the tourists were rushing and running up to the Louvre, the musée d'Orsay and so on. Before I took this photo, I walked around the Louvre. There were more than 600 people waiting for the opening and it was only 6 am...

That said, Parisian people are not early risers. If you want to profit of Paris, you have to get up early! 
The week end, the city is quite empty from 6 to 9 am.


----------



## aldenthomas (May 14, 2010)

Fine nice n cool pics


----------



## abc123_4 (Jun 2, 2010)

great shot 
really i liked them


----------



## Doug Solis (Jun 2, 2010)

I love the first shot, it would make a great postcard as is. I may have taken a step to the right just to see if I could get seperation in the lamp poles. Great shot

The second shot is wonderful as is, maybe crop some of the sky for balance.

Le jardin du Luxembourg, I've been to this area, just beautiful.

Really a first class job!


----------

